# Shredded fins



## JCBETTA (May 13, 2009)

I am new to the betta adventure. So please, excuse the dumb questions I might ask. Just bought my first betta, Frank Jr., at Wally World. Wasn't looking for a fish, just picked up the little cup he was in, and I don't know if we made eye contact or not, but I had to have him. Have always loved animals and he is part of the family now and we want him to be as happy as him can be. First dumb question. Frank Jr.'s fins seem to be shredded. What is the problem?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

more information please????


----------



## JCBETTA (May 13, 2009)

What kind of info?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

About is condition....What he looks like......Mellow, hyper, old, young.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Shredded fins could be from finrot. The water in those cups is usually filthy. Just keep his water clean.What size tank or bowl is he in? And ask all the questions you want. There are no dumb questions.


----------



## JCBETTA (May 13, 2009)

He seems healthy. He reacts to me coming to the tank and acts really frisky. His fins just seem stringy compared to all the pics I've seen on the net. Bare with me, I really want to learn all I can to make his life as good as it can be.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Are the discolored?? Because it def could be finrot....


----------



## JCBETTA (May 13, 2009)

He is in one gallon tank. I want to get him into atleast a 5 gallon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are all his fins like that?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 5 gallon would be great.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am sure he would love that! ;]


----------



## JCBETTA (May 13, 2009)

Yes, all are like that.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Could you snap a pic of him and post it?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Are the discolored. If not it could be from old age. My first betta was bought at a young age and when he died three years later his fins were shreded loooking


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

That would help...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If his fins are all "spiky" looking, he may not have finrot at all. He may be a crowntail.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He prob is. But crowntails get fines that look shreded when they are older......
How big is he?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone new to bettas may not be familiar with crowntails.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> He prob is. But crowntails get fines that look shreded when they are older......
> How big is he?


Really? I didn't know that. Mine is like that, but he is MUCH smaller then Rex, my other male Betta.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just informing


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm finding out new stuff every day, it's very interesting.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My first real experience with a betta was when I fish sat for a neighbor's betta. One day he was laying on the bottom and I thought there was something wrong with him. I looked it up on the internet and found out that bettas like to rest on the bottom every now and then and it was nothing to worry about.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

Is it possible he is a crowntail. I think it's crowntails that looks like their fins are shredded, but it might be a different kind. 

Anyways, it may just be the kind of betta he is


----------



## JCBETTA (May 13, 2009)

*CT*

After looking at specifically CT pics, I think he may be a CT. Like I said in the begining, I am new to this and really look forward to learning more from everyone on this site. Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with your betta.


----------



## qweman (Apr 27, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> Really? I didn't know that. Mine is like that, but he is MUCH smaller then Rex, my other male Betta.


I named my fish rex to lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's the dumbest question ever! Oh I'm just kidding.

It could be fin rot, a nasty disease that could kill him, be sure he has at least a gallon of water.

No more dumb questions! >:[ But that wasn't a dumb question, it was one that I'm glad you asked, if you wouldn't have Mr. Betta would be floatin belly up right now.

I was just kiddin.


----------



## dawn13 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the same thing is happening to mine. He actually lost part of his fins. I cleaned his tank yesturday. The fish store told me to get some kind of medicine for it. He still very active. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dawn, just keep up with water changes and maybe add a little salt and I think he'll be ok.


----------



## dawn13 (Apr 30, 2009)

What kind of salt? Table salt won't work will it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some say table salt works just fine but I prefer aquarium salt.


----------



## dawn13 (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually got the aquarium salt. He is doing better. The fin that he lost is growing back.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that his fin is healing and that he's on the road to recovery.


----------

